# Coralife 72" Aqualight Pro



## cmax916 (May 21, 2005)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone have use this MH fixture. I want to know how much heat does it generate and if I should have a chiller for it.

Thanks,
Max


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I use the Coralife 72" Lunar Aqualight. It comes with 50/50 bulbs for reef applications, but my LFS was kind enough to switch the bulbs for 6700K PCs. The unit is equipped with fans to cool only when the second bank of bulbs are turned on. Tha is: front bank of 2 X 96 Watt run without the fans and the rear bank of 2 X 96 watt uses the fans. Hence, I run front bank 14 hours per day and the rear for 5 hours per day.

As far as heat goes, I have not perceived a huge increase in tank temp. My fixture is laying directly on top of the tank's glass canopy. If you mount the fixture on legs or hang it as a pendant my guess is there'd be zero heat impact.

This is a great unit. Good luck.


----------

